# Water Heater No Lp Flow



## DernMooseAK (Apr 16, 2004)

Have an 04 21RS with an Atwood GC6AA-10E (6gal DSI). The ignitor clicks away (3 Cycles) but will not lite. There is no LP flowing to the burner. The tube from the gas solenoid valve to the spark probe is not pluged. I dont think the gas solenoid is working, how do you test it? Or adjust the flow?


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

DernMooseAK said:


> Have an 04 21RS with an Atwood GC6AA-10E (6gal DSI). The ignitor clicks away (3 Cycles) but will not lite. There is no LP flowing to the burner. The tube from the gas solenoid valve to the spark probe is not pluged. I dont think the gas solenoid is working, how do you test it? Or adjust the flow?


Switch to the other LP tank (known to be at least 1/2 full by weighing it) then run the inside stove top all 3 burners for at least 1 full minute. Now try the water heater. The water heater needs more volume the the cooktop. The cooktop burners a 4K to 5K BTU and the water heater should be 8.8K BTU. You may not have enough LP for the water heater but can run one burner on the cooktop. If this dosn't work we'll try some testing of the solenoid valve. James


----------



## DernMooseAK (Apr 16, 2004)

Both tanks are full, I did run the furnace and the all 3 burners on the stove. I went back pulled all the wires inspected them, reconected. Dismantled and put back together the igniter/air fuel tube. And now it works? Thanks for the reply though.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

DernMooseAK said:


> Both tanks are full, I did run the furnace and the all 3 burners on the stove. I went back *pulled all the wires inspected them, reconected*. Dismantled and put back together the igniter/air fuel tube. And now it works? Thanks for the reply though.


There is was where the issues was located. Dirty connections result in most of issues on the water heaters.


----------

